# New BIG SCARY SHOW: HHF Show, New Haunt owners, History of Haunts, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 141
Once again, we bring you a MONSTER of a show, as Badger has a body bag full of interviews from the Halloween and Haunt Fest show in Mesquite, TX. He chats with Allen Hopps of Dark Hour, Fearaphobia, Gantom, HauntPay, Hauntshirts, In Search of Brains, Madly Made, Michael Edwards, Missing Finger Productions, Reindeer Manor, Roger Hayes, Screams, Six Flags Over Texas, and HHF organizer, Steven Colberg. (somehow, the Unknown Scare-Actor was able to sneak in an interview with Adolfo Dorta from Days of the Dead Louisville).
Our Roundtable of Terror is about new haunts, as the (g)Hosts offer some electric chairs to The Meeks Manor in Salem, Virginia, and Carnage Haunted House in Columbus, Ohio. its a lively conversation, with some great insight and suggestions for those of you thinking of opening your own haunt in the future.
Badger brings us the latest in Deadline News, The Unknown Scare-Actor is back to make you Face Your Fears, Storm brings us the latest Haunt Minute, plus a NEW segment entitled, The Lair of the Marketing Weasel. Vysther is back, with a History of Haunted Houses, and the Haunt-stremetalist brings us 3 spooky tunes, to get get you in a Halloween mood.
All this, and more, on this MONSTER sized…….BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
13 Pagan Holiday 13 – Long Shadows Fall on Halloween
Bloody Jug Band – If you Want Blood
Wednesday 13 – Halloween 13 13
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

